# Looking for (very very) cheap medium format camera, for shooting detailed landscapes. (Agfa Synchro Box maybe?)



## kozopies (Sep 3, 2022)

I have never tried medium format before. I want to take detailed landscape photos, and I'm not satisfied with what 135 film offers. I want to try medium format for this, but I don't want to waste fortune on the camera. I won't be taking much pictures with it (no street photography or lomography), only meticulously prepared ones. Is Agfa Synchro Box good for this purpose? It's cheap, but I'm afraid about fixed focus, or its lens for shooting landscapes with details. Is this any good choice?


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 3, 2022)

Picked up this Voigtlander for 35 bucks, takes 120 and gives a 6x6.







Uncropped shot from cam.





I see stars.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 5, 2022)

☝🏻

What he says!


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 5, 2022)

Also, an Agfa Ventura 66 could do the trick.


Ventura 66 Deluxe Vintage Camera Agfa 120 6x6 Made in Germany 1950s  | eBay


----------

